# !5 dollar thrift shop find today, does this bike have any value?



## how (Dec 6, 2011)

I think it is a 1999 bike made in Taiwan,,does it have any value?


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, today I'd say it was worth about $5.


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 6, 2011)

I would sell that bike for about 50-60 depending on if the wheels are nice. All the local thrift shops here price everything off ebay sales highest price, so there are no bargains to be had.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 6, 2011)

this bike is right around the time of the buyouts so depending on which company made this it may have some decent components just have to take a look but since they are walmart bikes now the value of pre pacific bicycles have been brought down because of pacific.


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Dec 10, 2011)

I'll say it should go for about $50.00-$65.00 if you pop it on Craigslist for sale


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Dec 26, 2011)

*$5 really??? a Tank and a half of gas? Thats all?*



dfa242 said:


> Well, today I'd say it was worth about $5.



Well that was a great reply. I wanna go to your rumage sale.


----------



## ericbaker (Dec 29, 2011)

Its a pre-buyout aluminum supergoose, not at all a bad bike, but a year or two later than the real nice ones with the internal cable routing and all. Might get north of $100 to the right guy but more likely your looking $60-$75 if not less depending on your market.


----------



## ranoft (Feb 1, 2012)

*super goose*

looks clean hows it ride how much to ship to 04005 hit me here or ranoft@yahoo.com  shoot me a price shipped or let me know if u r close to maine  ty


----------



## ranoft (Feb 2, 2012)

my fiances son is a light guy an that aluminum frame i think would be just the thing for him for a racer if i can pry myself from it. an it would leave me enough to get him some good gear a necessity once mom sees her first table top. lol


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Nov 19, 2012)

A buck & a quarter, scap value!! wow you got a steal!!!


----------



## RustyPedals (Dec 29, 2012)

*Mongoose*

The mongoose bikes made in tiawan are actually bike shop bikes, not bikes from walmart, that is the last of the true mongoose bikes.  It is worth upward of a $100.00


----------

